# NEW Laco Mini Replica Aviator



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Now available in the LACO Shop:

A-Muster Model: TYPE A

B-Muster Model: TYPE B


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Just saw these within the past hour. Great offerings from Laco.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I guess I'd prefer a solid case back, but that's a great looking watch!


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Not that I am considering buying one as I am still in my honeymoon phase with my Auto 45, but is the difference between this serie and the Dortmund just the different crown, decorated movement and closed loop as a standard strap? Does it justify the >$500 premium?


LH2 said:


> I guess I'd prefer a solid case back, but that's a great looking watch!


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Finally, a more period correct crown for the 45mm B-Uhr. I'm hoping Laco will sell the crown separately so I can put it on my Dortmund and Westerland. And I agree with LH2, a solid case back would be my choice for this watch but it's very cool nonetheless.


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Logan...It looks like Laco heard you loud an clear....your influence on their new design is impressive.. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-b-uhr-crown-892429.html



logan2z said:


> Finally, a more period correct crown for the 45mm B-Uhr. I'm hoping Laco will sell the crown separately so I can put it on my Dortmund and Westerland. And I agree with LH2, a solid case back would be my choice for this watch but it's very cool nonetheless.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

franksf said:


> Logan...It looks like Laco heard you loud an clear....your influence on their new design is impressive..
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/laco-b-uhr-crown-892429.html


 Something tells me I had nothing to do with it.

In related news, I dropped Laco an email an hour ago asking about getting the new crowns for my B-Uhrs and they've already responded - they will sell them to me! A four week wait but that's fine with me. The company's responsiveness and willingness to work with its customers continues to impress me.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

500 Euros more for a different shape crown, closed loop strap, and a (less historical) display back.


Hmmm... :roll:


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)

and now the 42mm auto (Munster) is at the same price point of the handwind... hmmmmmmm......


----------



## KILOFINAL (Feb 14, 2006)

Has anyone purchased the mini replica? I was interested in feedback from those that have it. I like the idea of a hand wound movement (laco 04?) but it appears to be decorated versus the Laco 04 movement in the other models.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I've got the crown and closed loop strap on my Westerland so it's sort of like a Mini Replika. I prefer the engraved solid case back of the Westerland.


----------



## KILOFINAL (Feb 14, 2006)

That looks nice.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

That looks fantastic logan! Did you get the crown for your Dortmund too?


----------



## Hartig (Sep 25, 2009)

Are the 45mm watch crowns the same as on the 42mm?

(I.E will these new crowns fit the smaller watches as well? b-))


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

achilles said:


> That looks fantastic logan! Did you get the crown for your Dortmund too?


Thanks. Yes, I put the new crown on my Dortmund as well. I'll post a pic shortly.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Here's a pic of my Dortmund with the new crown


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Hartig said:


> Are the 45mm watch crowns the same as on the 42mm?
> 
> (I.E will these new crowns fit the smaller watches as well? b-))


I doubt so Hartig, but I think that question is best fit for LACO to answer....email them and they are pretty good with their responses....


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

The time has come to straighten something out: The crown used for the Mini Replika is NOT available for purchase on its own. The crown that was sold to logan2z was done so erroneously, and although he was lucky enough to have benefited from the mistake, it was a one-time occurrence. Given the nature of the Mini Replika I thought it a little strange that such a part would be offered on its own, so I discussed it with Laco directly and received absolute confirmation that these crowns are NOT available.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> The time has come to straighten something out: The crown used for the Mini Replika is NOT available for purchase on its own. The crown that was sold to logan2z was done so erroneously, and although he was lucky enough to have benefited from the mistake, it was a one-time occurrence. Given the nature of the Mini Replika I thought it a little strange that such a part would be offered on its own, so I discussed it with Laco directly and received absolute confirmation that these crowns are NOT available.


Uwe, I know you are just relaying the response from Laco, but to me this is a very lame and inadequate response from Laco and I am very dissapointed with their Customer service!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

achilles said:


> to me this is a very lame and inadequate response from Laco and I am very dissapointed with their Customer service!


I'm not sure that I understand your reaction to this news. I was very surprised when I read that logan2z managed to purchase a crown that was specific to the Mini Replika, but it all made a lot more sense to find out that it had just been a slip up. Of course I'm basing this on past experiences with trying to purchase individual watch parts from other watch manufacturers.

As for Laco's customer service, I think most here will agree that it's excellent; there are many posts here that are a testament to that fact.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

What I meant to say is Laco should have handled this better, and not give a very lame excuse after multiple emails back and forth. That's the reason why I used the word "disappointed" because that's exactly what that came out of this - disappointment. Selling to one customer and not to another customer is not the way to go. After emails back and forth, they are saying it is a "mistake" and that's what I call a lame excuse. They don't seem to have the customer's interest as a priority, though I must admit I didn't have any issues with their customer service in my previous dealings prior to this. These are the small and petty things that can make them lose their customers, if they do not handle them well.

Diana & Laco, I hope you are reading this.

I have dealt with established watch companies, and when they say a particular part is not for public sale, that's exactly what they mean, and I respect that policy. They do not sell to 1 or 2 customers and then they decide to change their mind...not a good thing to do!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

achilles said:


> I have dealt with established watch companies, and when they say a particular part is not for public sale, that's exactly what they mean, and I respect that policy. They do not sell to 1 or 2 customers and then they decide to change their mind...not a good thing to do!


Laco's policy is, and was, not to sell that part. There was no mind changing involved. However, someone at Laco made a _mistake _and one was sold. Mistakes happen - it's a part of life - and it hardly qualifies as a lame excuse. I will agree with one of your points: This _is_ a small and petty issue being argued here.


----------



## Moffett (Nov 12, 2012)

I am somewhat surprised that Laco would refuse to sell a stem for one of their watches. From everything I have heard about other peoples interactions, it seemed like they are always happy to modify a customers watch to make it more enjoyable for them. I am still new to the watches in general though. Is it customary for company to make watch parts available for sale? Could I but a Rolex or Panerai crown direct from the manufactures? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> I will agree with one of your points: This _is_ a small and petty issue being argued here.


Not sure what you are agreeing on or talking about. There is no argument here. I am merely making a point so Laco can understand their customers better and learn how to interact with them. I know this episode better than anyone else here as I went through this with Laco past week and learnt how they handled this matter, so perhaps we shall leave Laco to do some thinking here. Thank you.

Another correction to your statement, more than one were sold.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Moffett said:


> Could I buy a Rolex or Panerai crown direct from the manufactures?


Probably not, because those high end brands are crazy, and make the lives of their owners a misery. I want to buy a bezel insert for my Rolex, but no doubt they'll insist I send the watch in and replace it themselves and make the whole thing cost an insane amount.

On the other hand, if I couldn't buy a part for my Ford, I'd be incensed and rightly so.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

This watch looks great. I'm thinking about pulling he trigger. Anyone have one?


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Chris-John said:


> Probably not, because those high end brands are crazy, and make the lives of their owners a misery. I want to buy a bezel insert for my Rolex, but no doubt they'll insist I send the watch in and replace it themselves and make the whole thing cost an insane amount.


That's not entirely true. The reason why they don't want to sell end users a crown (or parts like bezel, dial, etc) is so people don't put a genuine Rolex crown on a fake Rolex and sell the watch as genuine.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Looking to make a purchase on this piece. Can anyone post what the packaging looks like? Thank you.


----------

